

Show HN: Squeal, a Swift interface to SQLite - nerdyc
https://github.com/nerdyc/Squeal

======
nerdyc
While some other projects have a global singleton DB, Squeal is a more full-
featured, general-purpose interface to SQLite.

It has helpers for the most common SQL, to make the simple things simple. But
it also has support for prepared statements, SQL parameters, schema
introspection, and other features.

